# Help For Anxiety



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 19, 2006)

C. H. Spurgeon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"The lot is cast into the lap, but the whole disposing thereof is of the Lord."—Proverbs 16:33.
IF the disposal of the lot is the Lord's whose is the arrangement of our whole life? If the a simple casting of a lot is guided by Him, how much more the events of our entire life—especially when we are told by our blessed Saviour: "The very hairs of your head are all numbered: not a sparrow falleth to the ground without your Father." It would bring a holy calm over your mind, dear friend, if you were always to remember this. It would so relieve your mind from anxiety, that you would be the better able to walk in patience, quiet, and cheerfulness as a Christian should. When a man is anxious he cannot pray with faith; when he is troubled about the world, he cannot serve his Master, his thoughts are serving himself. If you would "seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness," all things would then be added unto you. You are meddling with Christ's business, and neglecting your own when you fret about your lot and circumstances. You have been trying "providing" work and forgetting that it is yours to obey. Be wise and attend to the obeying, and let Christ manage the providing. Come and survey your Father's storehouse, and ask whether He will let you starve while He has laid up so great an abundance in His garner? Look at His heart of mercy; see if that can ever prove unkind! Look at His inscrutable wisdom; see if that will ever be at fault. Above all, look up to Jesus Christ your Intercessor, and ask yourself, while He pleads, can your Father deal ungraciously with you? If He remembers even sparrows, will He forget one of the least of His poor children? "Cast thy burden upon the Lord, and He will sustain thee. He will never suffer the righteous to be moved."
My soul, rest happy in thy low estate, Nor hope nor wish to be esteem'd or great; To take the impress of the Will Divine, Be that thy glory, and those riches thine.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 19, 2006)

Most edifying my brother.

Be worried for nothing but in all things through prayer and pettition let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God which passes all understanding will keep your hearts and minds........ Philippians 4:6+7


----------



## notgollum (Dec 20, 2006)

Just what I needed this evening!

Blessings


----------



## bookslover (Dec 20, 2006)

notgollum said:


> Just what I needed this evening!
> 
> Blessings



Hello, Franklin Square! May I ask how Bill Shishko is doing these days? I met him at an OPC General Assembly 3 or 4 years ago and found him to be a most intelligent and gracious man. And, though I've never heard him, he's supposed to be an excellent preacher.


----------

